# CRGW 80% Refund Scheme



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Does anybody have any information about the 80% refund scheme with Crgw where you pay for 3 cycles upfront and if none of them work then you get 80% of your money back? I was just wondering what the cost was and criteria for taking part?


----------



## beee (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Lucieloos, I'm not sure they're actually one themselves - more that if you can prove you've been accepted onto someone else's, they'll match it... Frustrating, since they didn't have this when we started our treatment there and we would have been prime candidates!!!


----------



## Cowshedbythesea (May 23, 2015)

Hi Lucieloos, 

I only had a quick chat with a consultant in CRGW about this, but from what I can make out there is super strict criteria. Basically they only accept candidates who are very likely to be successful, they themselves say that it's not a great scheme because people who are likely to be successful end up paying more via this scheme - but people keep asking for it. Hence them offering 80% instead of the typical 70%. 

x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks both, I had a reply from them today basically saying what beee said in that if you get accepted into a scheme then they will honour that and refund you if it doesn't work after 3 tries. The thing is I think there is only one scheme going in the UK called access fertility and I enailed them and they said they aren't partnered with crgw and so I wouldn't be able to apply with them. I've emailed crgw back again and asked what I can do next.

Cowshed,  Crgw mention being super strict but it's not them that you have to apply to. Access fertility just ask that you are under 37 I think!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

From what I've seen the bar is set very high for schemes like this i.e criteria is pretty much 'must not have fertility problems'  
Well if I didn't have fertility probs I wouldn't need ivf LOL


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks K, I have been in touch with one of the programmes and they have said that a low AMH or sperm analysis would not necessarily exclude you from the scheme. They look at the picture as a whole and make a decision. The only thing she said that would go against you would be if you had already had 3 or more failed ivfs. I have been in touch with Crgw and they don't seem to know how the scheme operates! They want me to be accepted onto the scheme and then produce the paperwork to them but when I've tried to get onto the scheme the company that operates it tells me that they are not affiliated with crgw and I would need to use LWC in cardiff. Not sure if crgw have looked into it that much, it seems like they have just said they will offer it as other clinics are doing it. Seems like it's more hassle than it's worth at the moment!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

For anyone who is interested in the scheme at Crgw they don't officially offer it and it's a lot of hassle to get on it. Basically as they aren't affiliated with any of the refund schemes they want you to apply for the scheme pretending you are going to another clinic, so LWC in cardiff offer it so younwouldnhave to pay around £200 for a consultation there pretending you are interested in treatment, get all your scans and test results transferred there and get accepted onto the scheme with them and once you've done all that if you show crgw your paperwork which confirms you have been accepted at another clinic then they will agree to provide the same at their clinic and give you your money back if it doesn't work after 3 tries?! Seems a really odd way of going about it so think I will give it a miss!


----------

